# Country Style Ribs (Cured & Smoked) Lots of Qview!



## Bearcarver (Sep 28, 2011)

> *Country style Ribs *(Cured & Smoked)
> 
> I made "Bacon-On-A-Stick" (cured & smoked Pork Ribs) a few times, so I decided to try Country Style Ribs (CSRs).
> 
> ...





> 11:00 AM-----------------Pre-heat Smoker to 140˚ (using MES 40) to finish forming pellicle.
> 
> 11:30 AM-----------------Put meat in top two positions (bigger pieces below smaller pieces). No smoke yet.
> 
> ...










All rubbed & ready for fridge:







Small slices for salt-fry test:







Fry Test:







Salt-Fry test taste pieces----Perfect!







Ready for over night pellicle forming in fridge:







Fresh out of smoker (163˚ to 169˚ internal temp):







Bear's Plate MMMMmmmmm...............







A Little Extra BearView:







*AWESOME LEFTOVERS !!*

I had a bunch of leftovers, and I noticed the smaller pieces had the same consistency as my Dried Beef, but the great Bacon flavor, so I got the old slicer out.

I trimmed off all of the excess fat, cut out all of the bones, and sliced the left over meat very thin, like I do Dried Beef & Dried Venison. This stuff came out awesome, and my Son went nuts over it too!!!!

Check out the pics below.

Thanks,

Bear

Three things I got out of the leftovers:

Left----------Real tasty outside pieces that are great cold, and even better warmed up.

Top----------Bones with some meat I left on them---Great to warm up & chew on,

or add to beans & such for the great Bacon flavor.

Bottom------Thin sliced Dried Pork Chips----AWESOME!!!!













Brisket 19.jpg



__ disco
__ Aug 22, 2016






Close-up of Dried Pork Chips (very thin):













20160822_195708.jpg



__ greyape
__ Aug 22, 2016






Meat left on bones----Just like "Bacon-On-A-Stick".

Chew off of bones or add to Beans & such.

View media item 487003


----------



## jc1947 (Sep 28, 2011)

*Bear, *

*Those make my stomach rumble. Excellent Q & Bear View.*

*Thanks for the excellent step by step.*

*JC*


----------



## tony-the-tiger (Sep 28, 2011)

Bearcarver, this looks delicious. Thank you for the easy to follow instructions. I will see if I can adapt the method for my offset smoker.


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice job Bear!

Do they taste like BBB?

They sure look good!


----------



## teeznuts (Sep 28, 2011)

Love the color! Are they similar in tatste to BBB? Ham?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 28, 2011)

QUOTE:

"Weigh each group, and calculate how much TQ is needed per group (One half ounce of TQ per pound).

Doing one group at a time, rub the proper measured amount of TQ on the pieces of that group (along with about 2 tsp of Brown Sugar per pound), line the pieces up in one layer in the Zip-lock bag, *throw any TQ that fell off, into the bag with the group of pieces it fell off of, to keep the proper amount of cure in each bag."*

Bear, Thanks for posting with such great DETAIL...Especially the above underlined CRITICAL information!  Having been a ServSafe Instructor for many years, I had to teach all aspects of Food Safety...BUT...of all the Foodborne Pathogens out there, _CLOSTRIDIUM BOTULINUM, _the critter that causes Botulism, has to be taken Extremely Seriously! The majority of pathogenic bacteria creates the greatest amount of havoc in the Gastrointestinal Tract, with varying degrees vomiting and/or diarrhea...BUT...Botulinum Toxin can cause Paralysis and Death. Although Botulism is rare, it is of such great concern that ALL PRECAUTIONS must be taken to avoid it!

The importance of PROPER use of CURE to inhibit grown of CB cannot be overstated. Recipes for Curing Meat and Sausage have been designed to use a specific amount of Cure for a given Weight of meat. If that amount of cure is not maintained in contact the meat, Bacterial growth can occur...PERIOD!  If it was not Critical recipes would simply state, "apply cure to taste".

Add ALL the Cure to the bag and stay SAFE...Remember, just because Botulinum Poisoning is rare don't mean it won't happen to you!

Keep up the good work, Bearcarver!...JJ


----------



## sunman76 (Sep 28, 2011)

wow whats it taste like?


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 28, 2011)

JC1947 said:


> *Bear, *
> 
> *Those make my stomach rumble. Excellent Q & Bear View.*
> 
> ...


Thank You very much, JC!!!

Bear




tony-the-tiger said:


> Bearcarver, this looks delicious. Thank you for the easy to follow instructions. I will see if I can adapt the method for my offset smoker.


Great !

Like I said though, try to get larger pieces of CSRs. 

These were great tasting, but bigger pieces would have been better.

Bear
 




SmokinAl said:


> Nice job Bear!
> 
> Do they taste like BBB?
> 
> They sure look good!


Thanks Al !!!

Actually they taste just like "Bacon-On-A-Stick", without as many sticks (rib bones).

If I had to pick what they taste most like, other than Bacon-On-A-Stick, I would have to say that your guess is correct-----BBB.

Bear


----------



## bluebombersfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Those look awesome!! Great step by step as always Bear!!


----------



## solaryellow (Sep 28, 2011)

That sounds and looks good Bear! I am gonna have to give these a try.


----------



## scooper (Sep 28, 2011)

Bear, those look incredible!  Thank you for the detailed steps.  Especially about the TQ. 

The Bear Plate and Extra Bear Shot are money!

I am dying to make something "hammy".  I think it's time to buy some TQ and git 'er done.


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 28, 2011)

Those look awesome Bear. Great tutorial as usual


----------



## miamirick (Sep 28, 2011)

looks like a standing ovation from the crew here!


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 28, 2011)

teeznuts said:


> Love the color! Are they similar in tatste to BBB? Ham?


Thanks Teez !!!

See the answer I gave Al.

Bear
 




Chef JimmyJ said:


> QUOTE:
> 
> "Weigh each group, and calculate how much TQ is needed per group (One half ounce of TQ per pound).
> 
> ...


Thank You very much Jimmy!!!

That cure thing is a lot more important if you're gonna cold or warm smoke, but if we weigh it exactly for the meat, we shouldn't leave it lay on the counter.

I think it's just a great habit to get into.

Thanks again,

Bear




sunman76 said:


> wow whats it taste like?


Thank You!

See the answer I gave Al.

Bear


----------



## bmudd14474 (Sep 28, 2011)

That looks pretty tasty. Great job.


----------



## tailgate72 (Sep 28, 2011)

That does look great, thanks bear. Something new to try. Great step by step.


----------



## exhaustedspark (Sep 28, 2011)

That looks great Bear.

Tnx for the great picts.

I will have to watch the meat sales to get some to try.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Karl


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 29, 2011)

BlueBombersfan said:


> Those look awesome!! Great step by step as always Bear!!


Thanks Buddy!!!

Bear
 




solaryellow said:


> That sounds and looks good Bear! I am gonna have to give these a try.


Thanks Solar--You'll love 'em!!

Just be careful, they can dry out easily, especially if they're small ones.

Bear




scooper said:


> Bear, those look incredible!  Thank you for the detailed steps.  Especially about the TQ.
> 
> The Bear Plate and Extra Bear Shot are money!
> 
> I am dying to make something "hammy".  I think it's time to buy some TQ and git 'er done.


Thanks Scooper!!

I'm a sucker for Hammy tasting meats!

Bear


----------



## africanmeat (Sep 29, 2011)

Wow my friend you pulled a great one it looks amazing .  
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
 if no TQ what can you put? ill have to import some from the USA.


----------



## cfarley (Sep 29, 2011)

Very informative! Thanks and great job


----------



## chef willie (Sep 29, 2011)

Yummy looking Bear. Great job on the tutorial as well but I've come to expect no less from you. You even managed to get some green on that plate!!


----------



## boykjo (Sep 29, 2011)

looks great bear.................. wasn't keen on smoking csr's...... hard to get tender but after seeing yours i will definitely have to give it a try.............

Joe


----------



## roller (Sep 29, 2011)

Bear don`t need that much on his plate !!!!  LOL  Great job Buddy as always !!! Right on point !!!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 29, 2011)

I have to add this to my thread.

*AWESOME LEFTOVERS !!*

I had a bunch of leftovers, and I noticed they had the same consistency as my Dried Beef, but the great Bacon flavor, so I got the old slicer out.

I trimmed off all of the excess fat, cut out all of the bones, and sliced the left over meat very thin, like I do Dried Beef & Dried Venison. This stuff came out awesome, and my Son went nuts over it too!!!!

Check out the pics below.

Thanks,

Bear

Three things I got out of the leftovers:

Left----------Real tasty outside pieces that are great cold, and even better warmed up.

Top----------Bones with some meat I left on them---Great to warm up & chew on,

or add to beans & such for the great Bacon flavor.

Bottom------Thin sliced Dried Pork Chips----AWESOME!!!!








Close-up of Dried Pork Chips (very thin)* BEARVIEW !!!*:







Meat left on bones----Just like "Bacon-On-A-Stick".

Chew off of bones or add to Beans & such.


----------



## bluebombersfan (Sep 29, 2011)

that looks awesome tons of leftovers!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 29, 2011)

Scarbelly said:


> Those look awesome Bear. Great tutorial as usual


Thanks Gary!!!

Bear




miamirick said:


> looks like a standing ovation from the crew here!


Thank You Rick!!

Bear
 




bmudd14474 said:


> That looks pretty tasty. Great job.


Thanks Brian!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 29, 2011)

ExhaustedSpark said:


> That looks great Bear.
> 
> Tnx for the great picts.
> 
> ...


Thanks Karl!

Bear




africanmeat said:


> Wow my friend you pulled a great one it looks amazing .   if no TQ what can you put? ill have to import some from the USA.


Thanks Aaron!!!

You could use one of the cure #1 cures too. Just use the proper amount for that particular cure, plus seasonings to go with it.

Bear




cfarley said:


> Very informative! Thanks and great job


Thank You Much!!!

Bear


----------



## venture (Sep 29, 2011)

Great looking food, Bear!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 29, 2011)

boykjo said:


> looks great bear.................. wasn't keen on smoking csr's...... hard to get tender but after seeing yours i will definitely have to give it a try.............
> 
> Joe


Thanks Joe !!!

For me it is a thin line between smoking these things long enough to get good smoky flavor, yet not long enough to get too dry.

That's why I'll be looking for bigger ones next time. That will make it easier. These, however, were just right.

Bear
 




Roller said:


> Bear don`t need that much on his plate !!!!  LOL  Great job Buddy as always !!! Right on point !!!!


Thank You Very much, Roller!!!!

Bear




Chef Willie said:


> Yummy looking Bear. Great job on the tutorial as well but I've come to expect no less from you. You even managed to get some green on that plate!!


Thank You Willie !!!!

I've been eating my veggies for the last 10 years.

Used to be strictly meat & potatoes, and mostly meat !!!  LOL

Bear


----------



## nwdave (Sep 29, 2011)

Boy, I'm sure glad I live where I have ready access to TQ (I do my share by taking care packages to the Denver area) and CSR's.  I can think of some family gatherings where these would go over great.  I gotta say, Bear, with your fine tutelage, you make us look great in the eyes of the uninformed.  Thanks.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 30, 2011)

BlueBombersfan said:


> that looks awesome tons of leftovers!!


Thank You Bomber!!!

Bear




Venture said:


> Great looking food, Bear!
> 
> Good luck and good smoking.


Thanks Merv!!

Bear


----------



## rbranstner (Sep 30, 2011)

Man everything looks awesome as usual Bear! But whats with the orange thermapen. Why did you get the slower one? You should have sprung the extra few bucks and got the super fast red one like me.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 30, 2011)

NWDave said:


> Boy, I'm sure glad I live where I have ready access to TQ (I do my share by taking care packages to the Denver area) and CSR's.  I can think of some family gatherings where these would go over great.  I gotta say, Bear, with your fine tutelage, you make us look great in the eyes of the uninformed.  Thanks.


Thanks Dave!!!

I'm just paying back for all the help I got from the Veterans who were here when I got here, and a whole lot of guys like you who I keep learning from all the time.

Bear
 




rbranstner said:


> Man everything looks awesome as usual Bear! But whats with the orange thermapen. Why did you get the slower one? You should have sprung the extra few bucks and got the super fast red one like me.


Thanks Ross !!!

I got the Blaze Orange one because I live right in the middle of a lot of outstanding PA hunting land.

The more orange you got on, the safer you are!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





In my younger hunting days, I had a Blaze Orange Ramcharger we took deer hunting.

Then when we went Archery hunting, my buddy drove his 53 Chevy---Two tone green, with leaves scotch taped all over it. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





That guy always cracked me up!!!

Bear


----------



## billyj571 (Oct 3, 2011)

WOW awesome job


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 16, 2011)

Thanks Billy!!!

Bear


----------



## gary s (Dec 29, 2015)

Wow what a great job  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 30, 2015)

gary s said:


> Wow what a great job
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank You Gary!!

You did some digging to find this one---Glad you like it.

Thanks for the Points!!

Bear


----------

